# Pancakes to share



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I make these once a week.... The dogs love them, my parents love them... Usually my parents fight over the last one... my father wanting it for himself and mother saying the dogs should have it... Usually my mother wins :HistericalSmiley:

They are a great shared breakfast 

This is a modified version of a Fat Free Vegan recipe from Mary McDougall.... 


NOTE: I use gluten free flours, usually a mix (3/4 C rice, 1/4 C coconut, 1/4 C quinoa, 1/4 C tapioca** Make sure to use the tapioca if you are doing GF Flours, but no more than 1/4 cup!) If you are using REGULAR wheat flour - omit the 1 cup of water. Add water in as needed to get the right batter consistency -- a runny milkshake -- Gluten Free pancakes require more water to get that consistency.

Pancakes

1 1/2 Cups flour

2 teaspoons baking powder

1 teaspoon baking soda

dash of salt

1 teaspoon cinnamon

1 Tablespoon ground flax or chia seed

3 Tablespoons warm water (mix with the flax and set aside for 5 minutes)

1 cup mashed ripe bananas (2-3 bananas) 

1 cup soy or rice milk

1 cup water

2 teaspoons apple cider vinegar

1-2 teaspoons stevia or agave (depends on how sweet you like pancakes - taste them, they should be slightly sweeter than you want the baked version to be)


Mix the dry ingredients together with a whisk to get clumps out.

Mix wet ingredients together. I blend the banana and the milk in my bullet so there are no clumps of banana.

Then pour the wet into the dry ingredients.

Cook in skillet like any other pancake.

I do the gluten free version and use a nonstick without any spray or oil on low heat.... and they come out perfect.

I spread a tiny bit of coconut oil on Gus and Grace's then chop it up and they love them... Usually get served with blueberries and cottage cheese or yogurt for the dogs... blueberries and syrup or vegan yogurt for the people


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am so coming over to your place for breakfast!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

LOL ... I know, right?

I also make a Vegan Mac and Cheeze every week that the dogs share with us LOL


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok I am in heaven now.....! I eat gluten free meals to, try to make alot of raw vegan foods. but I cant eat the cheese hurts my stomach.......... your recipies are making me drool!!!! LOL! is there any end to your talent Tori! your awesome!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Ah, it isn't real cheese... it's a vegan cheese, and not really that... more of a alternative milk with spices and nutritional yeast... but my non-vegan father who is picky loves it. I usually have to make a double batch or there will be no left overs.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

you have to share this recipie! this sounds good really good!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

They sure do sound yummy  xx


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

your going to end up with a full house cooking for everyone!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We love pancakes and yours sounds devine!


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

Yum they sound great. It is always nice to have a food that everyone in the family loves, even the furbabies.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tori....I think I need to come to your house. I don't eat meat and watch just about everything I eat. Cheese upsets my stomach too. I would love to know how you make your Mac and Cheese. Gus and Grace eat better than most humans. Your a great Mom....no doubt. :aktion033:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Tori....I think I need to come to your house. I don't eat meat and watch just about everything I eat. Cheese upsets my stomach too. I would love to know how you make your Mac and Cheese. Gus and Grace eat better than most humans. Your a great Mom....no doubt. :aktion033:



LOL That's what my vet says.... she doesn't worry about their diet. Gracie had Kale last night.... Kale! LOL

I will put a Mac and Cheeze recipe up....


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> LOL That's what my vet says.... she doesn't worry about their diet. Gracie had Kale last night.... Kale! LOL
> 
> I will put a Mac and Cheeze recipe up....


 
Thanks, I would love the recipe. I never thought about giving Zoe Kale. I do homecook and will give that to her also. :thumbsup:


----------

